# Alaska frontier?



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Does anyone watch this show? Hubby and I love it. Love that family of hard working homesteaders, and all they go thru to survive. They love each other, and help each other. Unlike some other reality shows that seem very set up and fake, this show is as real as it gets...Love it!!!!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

A family that has a large herd of beef cattle and a large flock of chickens who must fly to remote islands to incompetently hunt for deer so they can "survive" the long winter? Nit scripted at all.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Not to mention that that Atz's daughter is Jewel and the family has been making a living performing for years. Yes, you only get a very small part of the story.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

But I'll freely admit to watching it just because some of the moments are laugh out loud funny.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I watch it as well. I like seeing how other people do things. The problem is the same with all those reality shows. They think they need drama to keep us watching so they play up the problems and go on and on about the stupid. It would be so much better if they drilled in on the details of making soap or growing in the greenhouse and do away with the drama.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

If you read their entire story you will find that they are truly homesteaders. Jewel is now a star and worked hard to achieve that but she didn't start out like that. Sometimes it feels like if someone is successful everyone goes into attack mode. I think this show is very good and you can learn some things from them. We watch this and love it. We tried watching Alaska Bush People as well but yuck. The cool part about this family is that they seem to seriously try to live off the land and make a living from their land. Yes now they probably have a plenty without having to work so hard but they seem to truly love it and love their home. I think that if they didn't they would not still be using outhouses  or many of the other things they are not changing. I love the fact that this family raises a cattle heard and chickens and goats, etc. to sell for family income. They garden, raise bees and more to supplement the family farm. They are not just squatting on open land and building a cabin wherever they please. They are working THEIR land and securing their homes. I think it's great.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Enjoy the show also! Totally different area and I find it interesting to see how things are achieved.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

grandma12703 said:


> If you read their entire story you will find that they are truly homesteaders. Jewel is now a star and worked hard to achieve that but she didn't start out like that. Sometimes it feels like if someone is successful everyone goes into attack mode. I think this show is very good and you can learn some things from them. We watch this and love it. We tried watching Alaska Bush People as well but yuck. The cool part about this family is that they seem to seriously try to live off the land and make a living from their land. Yes now they probably have a plenty without having to work so hard but they seem to truly love it and love their home. I think that if they didn't they would not still be using outhouses  or many of the other things they are not changing. I love the fact that this family raises a cattle heard and chickens and goats, etc. to sell for family income. They garden, raise bees and more to supplement the family farm. They are not just squatting on open land and building a cabin wherever they please. They are working THEIR land and securing their homes. I think it's great.


Don't get me wrong. I have a lot of respect for what they've accomplished and some of what they do. I'd have even more if instead of trying to paint themselves as some sort of subsistence hunters they would be a little more honest about why they hunt and fish and just do a better job at it. I suspect it's more palatable for most viewers to think they must have this meat to survive rather than acknowledging that hunting and fishing are pleasurable activities and the meat derived from it just tastes good.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

grandma12703 said:


> If you read their entire story you will find that they are truly homesteaders. Jewel is now a star and worked hard to achieve that but she didn't start out like that. Sometimes it feels like if someone is successful everyone goes into attack mode. I think this show is very good and you can learn some things from them. We watch this and love it. We tried watching Alaska Bush People as well but yuck. The cool part about this family is that they seem to seriously try to live off the land and make a living from their land. Yes now they probably have a plenty without having to work so hard but they seem to truly love it and love their home. I think that if they didn't they would not still be using outhouses  or many of the other things they are not changing. I love the fact that this family raises a cattle heard and chickens and goats, etc. to sell for family income. They garden, raise bees and more to supplement the family farm. They are not just squatting on open land and building a cabin wherever they please. They are working THEIR land and securing their homes. I think it's great.


Thank you, I feel the same way about them all...We eat beef and chickens but still go hunting for other meat, ie DEER, BIRDS, ECT... The young girls pleasure at getting running, COLD water, brought back memories of my feelings when we got that....I too have asked myself how the Bush people can just sqat wherever they want. Did you notice, when theres hard work to be done, the dad gets sick? He seems so proud of his family all staying together, but our job as parents, is to help them to become independent successful adults, with familys of their own...Some of the that show should be considered child abuse...No schooling? And where are they getting thier water from? Fake fake, if you look up their real story...All fake


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I never said they were not actual homesteaders. I said you don't get the entire story on the show. The show does not accurately represent the situation.

They are less than 10 miles to town. They have lots of neighbors. They are farmers or ranchers. They make enough singing and performing and ranching to pay the bills and put food in the freezer. The rest of it is because they like hunting and fishing ( as do many of the posters here.)

They just got a TV show along with so many other Alaskans that are playing up the remoteness to a bunch of city slickers that don't know any better.


----------



## CraftyLady (Jul 18, 2014)

I think it's an honest view of their life. Yes, their hunting at that moment of time was dismal grant you that. But, how many times have you been skunked? We've been skunked a lot. But, the hunt is just one portion of their lives. They work hard, and enjoy what they do and are willing to share it with the viewing public. Like it.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

I dont think they are performing anymore, but couldnt swear to that..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/

"American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"

Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

suzfromWi said:


> I dont think they are performing anymore, but couldnt swear to that..


 For the last two years Jewel has been one of the Judges on the NBC show 'The Sing Off'. So is still making the bucks.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wlover said:


> http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/
> 
> "American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"
> 
> Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


Good for Otto, sounds like a hard worker.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Go to The preparedness site here. They have another thread on this...Jewel and her dad talk and sing the theme song....LOVE it....


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

I've watched the show ever since it was first put on TV - I enjoy it but do realize that they don't need to shoot something to make it through the winter - as they often say - they have power to run things - they are not off the grid - its kinda the life style that I would like except for the outhouse - the scenery is beautiful - I notice that recently the old folks good a little more cleaned up - in the earlier shows it looked like they needed a bath pretty bad - it's one thing to be there from you sitting room and not have to put up with the long cold winters, the mosquitoes, outhouse, and all the mud and crap from the animals - but I'll tell you something - it's a lot better watching then some of the crap that is on TV these days -


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

Wlover said:


> http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/
> 
> "American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"
> 
> Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


Their history tells their story. The fact that they are now successful and all probably wealthy I say good for them! One of the things I love about this family is that you can't fake good ole country boy. These people are just plain old country folks. All be it I am sure they are wealthy country folk now days they are still country folk. The real deal can't be faked. Don't you agree that in movies those "fake" cowboys almost make you shut the tv off? The way these guys talk, walk, work, play and show love of land and country is the real deal.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They may be good old country folk but the show is not reality. It is a bunch up hyped up scenes spliced together to provide entertainment. They have non stop problems, they start digging gardens when the summer is almost over. They don't need to hunt and fish to live and definitely won't die if they don't fill their freezers.

Just the fact that they never ( supposedly) built a feeder for their cows to keep the hay out of the mud in the spring, shows how untrue this show is. These people are entertainers now and have been for quite a while.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

grandma12703 said:


> Their history tells their story. The fact that they are now successful and all probably wealthy I say good for them! One of the things I love about this family is that you can't fake good ole country boy. These people are just plain old country folks. All be it I am sure they are wealthy country folk now days they are still country folk. The real deal can't be faked. Don't you agree that in movies those "fake" cowboys almost make you shut the tv off? The way these guys talk, walk, work, play and show love of land and country is the real deal.


They always were wealthy. Take a look into Otto's father. He moved there to avoid giving up all his money when Europe starting turning socialist. Then he made more milking the system as a state politician.

WWW


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am truly shocked to find out that Jewel is related to them. I have watched the show and like it but I prefer Alaska Bushpeople.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes I watch it for the fun of watching something entertaining that is what TV is about to entertain us. Few very few on TV are for the true history on things.
Don't forget Discovery Channel is part of Discovery Communications Inc. And is number one around the world in Cable subscriptions media company reaching more than two billion cumulative subscribers in more than 220 countries and territories. Discovery is dedicated to satisfying curiosity through more than 190 worldwide television networks. That is a lot of entertainment throughout the world for 2 Billion + viewers.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I watch it, but for entertainment value and not as a "how to" experience. 

They have all that equipment, dozers, excavators and a full-on barge, not to mention tractors, a whole fleet of 4 wheelers, boats, etc. It's very obvious they aren't living hand to mouth as subsistence homesteaders. But they do choose to stay on their land when they could take the money and run to someplace warmer/easier to live, so you have to respect that.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I know that many do not have big boy dirt machines blades and cats..but it is quite common here not in anchorage but in rural areas.

As for 4wheelers. Well,much of what needs to get done is off of the road. I wish and rely on my friend and neighbors. Heck...one in four owners an airplane. It is truly normal....and duck tape is most likely to be part of a repair some where.

If you want a barge....just call 907 283 5811 Mon thru sat at @ 11 am an time. People have some for sale


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Wlover said:


> I never said they were not actual homesteaders. I said you don't get the entire story on the show. The show does not accurately represent the situation.
> 
> They are less than 10 miles to town. They have lots of neighbors. They are farmers or ranchers. They make enough singing and performing and ranching to pay the bills and put food in the freezer. The rest of it is because they like hunting and fishing ( as do many of the posters here.)
> 
> They just got a TV show along with so many other Alaskans that are playing up the remoteness to a bunch of city slickers that don't know any better.


 The Women have no place out hunting. My wife went hunting with me plenty and never acted like these do.

As far as Alaska Bush People they are getting sued because of their farce.



big rockpile


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Wlover said:


> http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/
> 
> "American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"
> 
> Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


They have the wrong picture with it. That is his son, not the Otto in the article.


----------



## retire2$ (Feb 12, 2003)

Don't many of us want to live the "Alaska the Last Frontier" dream? We fish, pursue wild game, plant gardens, raise animals, butcher animals, can, freeze, smoke, and dehydrate our bounty, build our own house and out buildings, maintain our equipment, and the list goes on and on. It is our form of self sufficiency in our little part of the world. Most of us also have jobs or pensions to carry us over if something fails so we do not starve. Along with this money coming in we can also fill other needs such as electricity, vehicles, and other needs and wants that are important to us. The Kilchers are living their dream but it is being shown on TV. TV producers want to reach as many viewers as they can. (More viewers means more $ for the production company) This means their audience ranges from the dreamers to the experienced homesteaders. This is the reason why experienced people like the Kilchers do what we think are dumb things. Producers put these blunders in to cover the wide spectrum of viewers. I like the show because I can associate with the blunders and the accomplishments of the Kilchers.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Wlover said:


> http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/
> 
> "American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"
> 
> Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


Having a lot of money is hardly a disqualifier for being a homesteader. Homesteading is a philosophy as well as a way of life. Doing more with less, being resourceful, as well as quality of life are guiding principles. Having or not having lots of money has nothing to do with it.

I also question the accuracy of a site like this. Do they really know what they're talking about? Or is it perhaps itself a cheap gossip site? Who measures the net worth of others? Do they look at folks' tax returns, or calculate the value of their non-liquid assets? The Kilchers may have a lot of money on paper due to the value of their land; but a quart of dirt doesn't spend at the grocery. You only realize that money if you sell the land. And selling the land doesn't appear to fit in with their philosophy or way of life.

It's not my job to be an apologist for any of the Kilchers. I do believe them to be authentic about what they do show on their program, and they simply don't discuss what they don't. They may be on TV, but they still have a right to keep some stuff private. Speculation about their net worth only (and perhaps inaccurately) measures their dollars, not their character, love of family, or love of the land. 

I have no interest in their money. I do, however, enjoy seeing their resourcefulness as well as their spectacular scenery, and I don't even have to get cold to do it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Horseyrider said:


> Having a lot of money is hardly a disqualifier for being a homesteader. Homesteading is a philosophy as well as a way of life. Doing more with less, being resourceful, as well as quality of life are guiding principles. Having or not having lots of money has nothing to do with it.
> 
> I also question the accuracy of a site like this. Do they really know what they're talking about? Or is it perhaps itself a cheap gossip site? Who measures the net worth of others? Do they look at folks' tax returns, or calculate the value of their non-liquid assets? The Kilchers may have a lot of money on paper due to the value of their land; but a quart of dirt doesn't spend at the grocery. You only realize that money if you sell the land. And selling the land doesn't appear to fit in with their philosophy or way of life.
> 
> ...


Just sharing the info. I am not judging them because they are wealthy. I would be sharing the same info with my children. 

It is obvious that they shoot the TV SHOW like these people live in the wilderness and won't live out the winter if they don't get that deer that they flew 500 miles to shoot. It is entertainment it is not reality. They don't actually even live off grid though they do have solar for back-up. They also may keep moving that outhouse but they do have indoor plumbing and toilets.

I never said anything about their character. I actually watch the show and enjoy it but I know that it is only a TV show.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I like watching the Kilcher clan and would love to be their neighbor. I think there is a lot more reality in their show than the majority of "reality shows". 

Alaskan Bush People, on the other hand, is like watching a train wreck - you know you shouldn't look, but.... They are total phonies. Look them up and you'll find that they have a long history of scamming people, running out on their bills, and live like pigs, trashing whatever dwelling they are in.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Alaskan Bush People, on the other hand, is like watching a train wreck - you know you shouldn't look, but.... They are total phonies. Look them up and you'll find that they have a long history of scamming people, running out on their bills, and live like pigs, trashing whatever dwelling they are in.


*
The Browns have a court date on March 23, 2015 for scamming the State of Alaska.*












http://stoopidhousewives.com/2015/01/17/alaskan-bush-people-another-phony-reality-show-discovery-leased-land-locals-building-cabins-browns-live-in-a-lodge-browns-face-felony-charges/


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I like watching the Kilcher clan and would love to be their neighbor. I think there is a lot more reality in their show than the majority of "reality shows".
> 
> Alaskan Bush People, on the other hand, is like watching a train wreck - you know you shouldn't look, but.... They are total phonies. Look them up and you'll find that they have a long history of scamming people, running out on their bills, and live like pigs, trashing whatever dwelling they are in.


 We like watching them too. Otto is our favorite to watch. The things that come out of that man's mouth are hysterical. 

I don't care to watch Alaskan Bush People. I could not put my finger on why their "back story" seemed so off until I did a google search.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Just sharing the info. I am not judging them because they are wealthy. I would be sharing the same info with my children.
> 
> It is obvious that they shoot the TV SHOW like these people live in the wilderness and won't live out the winter if they don't get that deer that they flew 500 miles to shoot. It is entertainment it is not reality. They don't actually even live off grid though they do have solar for back-up. They also may keep moving that outhouse but they do have indoor plumbing and toilets.
> 
> I never said anything about their character. I actually watch the show and enjoy it but I know that it is only a TV show.


 My apologies; I didn't mean to infer anything about judgment of their character. I will say that I tune in to be entertained. If you find them to be entertainers, well, seems like they're doing a good job as far as I'm concerned. 

I don't actually live off-grid either. I do have enough solar panels to generate all our electrical needs, but prefer to be hooked up and bank power with the utility company so I can use what I want, when I want, and not have to worry about it. I hope that doesn't lose me my homesteader credibility. I can chop off the head of a rooster with the best of 'em. :thumb:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Horseyrider said:


> My apologies; I didn't mean to infer anything about judgment of their character. I will say that I tune in to be entertained. If you find them to be entertainers, well, seems like they're doing a good job as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I don't actually live off-grid either. I do have enough solar panels to generate all our electrical needs, but prefer to be hooked up and bank power with the utility company so I can use what I want, when I want, and not have to worry about it. I hope that doesn't lose me my homesteader credibility. I can chop off the head of a rooster with the best of 'em. :thumb:


Did , i say they are not homesteaders?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Did , i say they are not homesteaders?


 Nevermind.

Go in peace, my friend.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

I love the show as you can tell and on a lighter note I would like to say that the past few weeks I have actually felt like I was on the Alaska Frontier. It has been frigid.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

My family and I live and work in Alaska and we know many people who are good friends with the Kilchers. They are a fixture in Homer and they do homestead there. The drama in the show is a bit dumb, but it is true that homesteading in Alaska has challenges. The family is a bit quirky, but who in Alaska isn't quirky? It takes some weird people to be willing to come to a place that doesn't have all of the amenities in town or all of the comforts of the States. They are not overly wealthy and their daughter Jewel's success is hers.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I watch it and laugh at some of the dumb things they do. It's a TV show and that's it. 

Bob


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I can't seem to figure out if the Brown's on Alaskan Bush people are actors or all related? Some of things they do makes one wonder.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

We love Alaska the Last Frontier, Otto reminds me of my bil, very smart resourceful guy. I think his side of the family seem much more genuine than the Atz/Atz Lee side, but we watch for entertainment and don't worry if the 'reality' doesn't always seem real.

But if anyone handed Jane a gun anywhere near me I'd be out of there so fast her head would spin.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Astrid said:


> My family and I live and work in Alaska and we know many people who are good friends with the Kilchers. They are a fixture in Homer and they do homestead there. The drama in the show is a bit dumb, but it is true that homesteading in Alaska has challenges. The family is a bit quirky, but who in Alaska isn't quirky? It takes some weird people to be willing to come to a place that doesn't have all of the amenities in town or all of the comforts of the States. They are not overly wealthy and their daughter Jewel's success is hers.


We started watching the show rerun and it showed AZT lees two children. WT? In all this time, I never knew him and Jane had any kids...Never saw or heard of them. Where were these kids when Him and Jane were out hunting bear or fishing. Where were they when jane would go off with the others to help out on a job herding, or other things...? This is just weird....


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

suzfromWi said:


> We started watching the show rerun and it showed AZT lees two children. WT? In all this time, I never knew him and Jane had any kids...Never saw or heard of them. Where were these kids when Him and Jane were out hunting bear or fishing. Where were they when jane would go off with the others to help out on a job herding, or other things...? This is just weird....


Keep in mind that there were TV crews chasing them around all over. None of what was shown on the show is complete reality. If they didn't want a person in the scene, the person was not in the scene. I mean, day to day stuff is boring for the most part. Who gives a flip about feeding and watering animals, milking, processing food, sitting and waiting for a canner, knitting, cleaning etc... That is what takes most of the day, but this is not what is shown on the show. Somehow, there is always something dramatic going on on the show. It is not reality. It is a very small aspect of reality. As far as what happens to kids, the families live close to each other and watches each other's kids.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Just found it odd as long as we've been watching, that we never even knew he had kids. The other young man shows his baby a lot...And just to say, I for one enjoy their everyday stuff...No matter what is real, and what is produced, I give them credit for choosing to live this way...


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

Jane said they keep the kids off the show for privacy reasons.


----------



## mom2accjk (Jul 12, 2010)

I was just reading Janes facebook page. Their kids are 10 and 12. She made a post rant saying people are saying they are new to homesteading. She said they've always homesteaded, but she is just getting into hunting because she was a stay at home mom all these years. She said when they film the kids are with them or grandparents.


----------



## NorthwoodsMike (Jun 10, 2013)

I really like the show. It's TV-some things get drummed up, and that keeps things interesting to those who aren't quite as into the homesteading side of things. It takes all kinds of kinds...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

mom2accjk said:


> I was just reading Janes facebook page. Their kids are 10 and 12. She made a post rant saying people are saying they are new to homesteading. She said they've always homesteaded, but she is just getting into hunting because she was a stay at home mom all these years. She said when they film the kids are with them or grandparents.


 
I don't know how to really feel about her hunting. I think well she is out there trying, other times I feel she has no place in the woods.

My wife tried Deer Hunting both Archery and Firearm. It wasn't fun for her setting for Long Hours in all kinds of weather, bulk of time not seeing anything. 

She is very much happier setting at Camp, taking care of things and reading a Book. She has been Camping many times with me when a lot of women would have gave up. Rain, Freezing Rain and Snow. She has got to the point she likes the comfort of a Cot over sleeping on the ground. We don't go as much as we use to but when we go we still have fun.

big rockpile

big rockpile


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

Ok thanks for the info on the kids...Rockpile, many women can do as well as men in many things. if women like to hunt...they can hunt. If they like to climb mountains, they can climb...Jane doesn't seem like the stay at home and knit kind of woman...She admitted shed rather be out with the men, then at home, cooking or cleaning...I dont like to use a gun, but I helped drive the deer many times. When Hubby pulped wood to make some money...years ago, I helped every day in freezing cold weather, Id do the branching, and make the meal over a wood fire, outside...It was hard work but it got done...


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Atz talks about his kids a lot, but we rarely see them. I think they were in one episode in season one. I think I would do the same thing...have them on rarely if at all. 
I'm totally having fun watching this show this winter...we don't hunt and we don't have livestock anymore so it's fun seeing them work with cows and horses and butcher and stuff like that.


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

They never said that they are "off grid" they have Internet access and phones, amd other amenities access they just choose to live this way.


----------



## TiffyCha (Jun 13, 2012)

I also like Alaskan Bush People


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

painterswife said:


> http://www.therichest.com/celebnetworth/celeb/tv-personality/otto-kilcher-net-worth/
> 
> "American mechanic and reality television personality Otto Kilcher has an estimated net worth of $4 million"
> 
> Lots more to the story. This is television folks.


It really matters little to me how much money someone is worth. You could well be surprised how much any person you know is worth. One of our best friends dresses in bibs, probably older than I am. Lives in a manufactured home which is over 20 years old and gives the impression he lives hand to mouth. Don't let it surprise you he could buy and sell 95% of the folks out there and he usually carries enough cash to do it. 

Sure it is television but I find it entertaining.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Jlynnp said:


> It really matters little to me how much money someone is worth. You could well be surprised how much any person you know is worth. One of our best friends dresses in bibs, probably older than I am. Lives in a manufactured home which is over 20 years old and gives the impression he lives hand to mouth. Don't let it surprise you he could buy and sell 95% of the folks out there and he usually carries enough cash to do it.
> 
> Sure it is television but I find it entertaining.


It does put a cork in the constant claim if they don't shoot that moose, they won't have enough food to make it through the winter.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Alaskan Bush People - man that show is a joke - and so are the people in it - it's probably the worse of the different Alaskan shows on TV - stupid


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

TiffyCha said:


> I also like Alaskan Bush People


Ya so do I and now they have it renewed for a new season. Not sure how the court case turned out. Have not heard but they sure are a wild bunch.
They ought to meet Mick Dodge the wild man of the pacific Northwest. LOL

[YOUTUBE]?v=7o7UzYDQtmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Otto reminds me of my uncle, Atz of my father. 30 years younger.

Any one of them could show up at my family reunion and fit in.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

The kids have shown up occasionally, like when he took his son hunting for rabbits, or when you see the Christmas or Thanksgiving specials. I applaud them for limiting the exposure of the kids. As far as them having lots of money, many people who choose to live frugally end up saving a great deal of money. They just don't happen to want anything so the money adds up. I think it's a good show and am glad that my boys enjoy it too.

Other good shows : Life Below Zero and Yukon Men
I would rather watch this kind of "reality TV" than Real Housewives or the Kardasians!


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Thank you suzfromwi for mentioning this show. My family is enjoying this show. We have so much trouble finding things to watch that are new to us all.

Was great to see there are several episodes.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Great show, great people. Yes, it is true that they are wealthy and do not NEED to live this lifestyle. They just happen to enjoy it. They all have homes in town and all the modern amenities. They own a grocery store, excavation business, do odd-jobs for extra money, guide for hunting and fishing trips, sell cattle, etc. 

The show does show who they are and how the choose to live a majority of the year. Jewel left long ago and lives in Texas with her family. She does visit from time-to-time. Her success is due to hard work and she was supported by her family in her early years when she was starting out. The whole family is very, very talented in a wide range of areas. Good on them. 

Also, yes, there is a lot of added drama. This is due to the production and not them. I have a few friends on very popular TV shows and also ones in the editing studio. They could, as most know, edit thing to make it look like whatever they want. Sure, there's plenty of scripting and staging of scenes. Who would watch a bland show of people just mucking a stall. No-one. Well, I hope that no-one would. LOL.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

mmoetc said:


> A family that has a large herd of beef cattle and a large flock of chickens who must fly to remote islands to incompetently hunt for deer so they can "survive" the long winter? Nit scripted at all.


What is wrong with that?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

deodra said:


> Great show, great people. Yes, it is true that they are wealthy and do not NEED to live this lifestyle. They just happen to enjoy it. They all have homes in town and all the modern amenities. They own a grocery store, excavation business, do odd-jobs for extra money, guide for hunting and fishing trips, sell cattle, etc.
> 
> The show does show who they are and how the choose to live a majority of the year. Jewel left long ago and lives in Texas with her family. She does visit from time-to-time. Her success is due to hard work and she was supported by her family in her early years when she was starting out. The whole family is very, very talented in a wide range of areas. Good on them.
> 
> Also, yes, there is a lot of added drama. This is due to the production and not them. I have a few friends on very popular TV shows and also ones in the editing studio. They could, as most know, edit thing to make it look like whatever they want. Sure, there's plenty of scripting and staging of scenes. *Who would watch a bland show of people just mucking a stall. No-one*. Well, I hope that no-one would. LOL.


I would like that show, my husband would like that show. Most new homesteaders would like that show. Everyday chores, canning, gardening, hunting, fishing all with out the " we don't know how we will make it if we don't get this deer" crap.

It is about learning and understanding what the everyday struggles of a homestead are. That is what many people who don't live that lifestyle in that location would love.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Dutchie said:


> What is wrong with that?


I find it more than a bit disingenuous that they predicate their survival on harvesting the deer. Would they really perish from hunger if they couldn't afford the charter flight to a remote area for a little adventure? I do know some folks who wouldnt have meat in the freezer if they didn't get a deer or two. Some very interesting stories there. But to answer your question- there's nothing wrong with what they do. I just don't find much right with how they portray what they "must" do to survive.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I enjoy the show and can't wait for the new season to start. That being said, anything that I see on TV is taken with a grain of salt, or filtered through my common sense meter, as my hubby calls it. I think it is enjoyable and somewhat educational.

Hopefully, the we can't make it through the winter unless we get this deer, will make others think twice before they attempt that lifestyle.

We also enjoy Yukon Men, Alaska State Troopers, Mountain Men, Life Below Zero etc. All much better, even if scripted, than Keeping Up With The Kardasians or some other zombie/werewolf type drivel!


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

painterswife said:


> I would like that show, my husband would like that show. Most new homesteaders would like that show. Everyday chores, canning, gardening, hunting, fishing all with out the " we don't know how we will make it if we don't get this deer" crap.
> 
> It is about learning and understanding what the everyday struggles of a homestead are. That is what many people who don't live that lifestyle in that location would love.


I agree with your premise, however, as an entertainment-value show, a docu-drama, if-you-will, this is not the intention of 'Alaska: The Last Frontier.'

I would LOVE a show that was geared toward people with our interests, but realistically, it would have to be web-based and made for us, by us. The regular TV viewer would never be into a show that teaches a true "live off the land" series. 

As much as we, on this board, would like something like what you describe, we'll never see it. Personally, I'd watch, but modern society could never live without make-believe or drama. 

A:tLF is a docu-drama that has a nice family living a dream with added drama to keep the show running.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

deodra said:


> I agree with your premise, however, as an entertainment-value show, a docu-drama, if-you-will, this is not the intention of 'Alaska: The Last Frontier.'
> 
> I would LOVE a show that was geared toward people with our interests, but realistically, it would have to be web-based and made for us, by us. The regular TV viewer would never be into a show that teaches a true "live off the land" series.
> 
> ...


Lots of words but it comes down to the same thing. Lots of people WOULD watch a show that was not a bunch of hype and staged.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Lots of words but it comes down to the same thing. Lots of people WOULD watch a show that was not a bunch of hype and staged.


Unfortunately, they would not. It has been tried and the shows died out very, very quickly. Also, no network would pick it up. I should know, I tried this...twice. They all wanted creative controls. They said the target audiences were not large enough and when polled, the general public said they would not watch something like we are discussing as it would be "too boring." Most of the public stated that if they wanted a "how to" they would visit a website or watch YouTube videos. As much as we'd like to see a true and genuine "reality" show, it won't happen unless someone self-funds it and can convince a network that it would be worth pushing out a money-making show that advertisers would purchase time from to air our show. Not going to happen, I'm afraid. I'm not trying to be argumentative, I'm just explaining why things are the way they are.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

deodra said:


> Unfortunately, they would not. It has been tried and the shows died out very, very quickly. Also, no network would pick it up. I should know, I tried this...twice. They all wanted creative controls. They said the target audiences were not large enough and when polled, the general public said they would not watch something like we are discussing as it would be "too boring."


Lots of people would watch. Maybe not enough for a network but that is not what you stated that I responded to.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Why watch, when you can live it..........????


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> Why watch, when you can live it..........????


If we watch first, we might get an idea of how hard and time consuming it is.  Think about how many people here on HT who have chickens as pets and take them to the vet when they are sick. They might get that that chicken needs to produce or go in the pot.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

painterswife said:


> Lots of people would watch. Maybe not enough for a network but that is not what you stated that I responded to.


You have me in corner. You are correct-- some people would tune in. I suppose I should have qualified the statement better. Sure, some people would inevitably watch it. I would. I like to learn and I enjoy watching how different people go about the same tasks. 

"Lots" is relative depending on the total amount given. 7/10 is a lot. 55,000/1,000,000 is not. That said, you are quite right. I said no-one would watch it and I am wrong. Some people would. 

We both, assuredly, can agree that when the crap hits the fan and stores and such are no longer open, the people that did not tune in would be knocking on our doors.  Guess they should have watched a show that actually taught them something. Haha!

No ill feelings here, painterswife! You rock.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

painterswife said:


> If we watch first, we might get an idea of how hard and time consuming it is.  Think about how many people here on HT who have chickens as pets and take them to the vet when they are sick. They might get that that chicken needs to produce or go in the pot.


Sorry for the flaming, but this comment is dead-on! Love it!

One of my old friends purchased and raised a herd of goats for meat and now he has a herd of pets because his family fell in love with the buggers.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

deodra said:


> You have me in corner. You are correct-- some people would tune in. I suppose I should have qualified the statement better. Sure, some people would inevitably watch it. I would. I like to learn and I enjoy watching how different people go about the same tasks.
> 
> "Lots" is relative depending on the total amount given. 7/10 is a lot. 55,000/1,000,000 is not. That said, you are quite right. I said no-one would watch it and I am wrong. Some people would.
> 
> ...


No ill feelings but your work history bias is showing. The internet is going to prove that those people will watch those shows. Maybe not in the old format but those shows will happen.


PS, with your background you could get a GOpro and start your own revolution.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

painterswife said:


> No ill feelings but your work history bias is showing. The internet is going to prove that those people will watch those shows. Maybe not in the old format but those shows will happen.


LOL! I hope they do! I truly do. I tried starting an attraction in Kansas where people could literally step back into pioneer times and either watch, learn or attempt to live off the land and could not find a single investor or get a loan because no-one believe people would be interested. I knew in my heart that these folks were wrong, but what was I to do?

I know many in the television and production house world and tried pitching a series that was true-to-life and followed real homesteaders-- way before these new docu-dramas kicked into full force (the first time) and was shot down.

I tried again after these shows became popular (trying to ride the coattails of the successes they became) and, again, shot down. The houses/networks stated that the viewer wanted drama and there was no real drama to be found in a homesteader life. I relayed to them that there sure as crap is as if these folks don't harvest, they don't eat. What happens when you have no food? They tossed me and my ideas aside and went with proven success over reality (I use this word as it's meant, not as society has made it out to be). 

I have a varied past when it comes to hobbies, life, and work, you're quite correct. However, I do really feel as you do. The hard things is finding financing, crew, time to shoot, the best and most relatable cast, and location.

Hahaha on the GoPro comment. Funny you say that because for a while I did have a Hero3+ Black. It was not the right time in my life to really do anything with it. I got rid of it.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Love the show. But seeing as they are millionaires who only really live it part time, does make it feel a little different. I still watch it but would love a show on people who really live like us with similar backgrounds. Like very little money and canning and hunting out of necessity.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Love the show. But seeing as they are millionaires who only really live it part time, does make it feel a little different. I still watch it but would love a show on people who really live like us with similar backgrounds. Like very little money and canning and hunting out of necessity.


Sure, it certainly makes it feel different, but it's still entertaining.

I'd certainly trade my lifestyle for theirs in that they live comfortably in a gorgeous place.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Only You is stopping You.



deodra said:


> I'd certainly trade my lifestyle for theirs in that they live comfortably in a gorgeous place.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> Only You is stopping You.




...and money...and family. I'm the only one in my family that would move there. LOL. I have gone there to work with the airport police and the Troopers. I'd love to move there, but alas, it is not in the cards.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

We watch the show all the time, and what I cant get through my head is this...If they dont really stay there on the land, who cares for the beef, and cows and horses? Who minds the homes and what about the freezers full of meat they hunt? The show has them doing work there in summer AND winter...It sure doesnt look like part time to me...Makes me sad to think it might all be fake...I love these people...Guess I need proof...


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

suzfromWi said:


> We watch the show all the time, and what I cant get through my head is this...If they dont really stay there on the land, who cares for the beef, and cows and horses? Who minds the homes and what about the freezers full of meat they hunt? The show has them doing work there in summer AND winter...It sure doesnt look like part time to me...Makes me sad to think it might all be fake...I love these people...Guess I need proof...


I don't think it is all fake. They are just not going to starve if they don't get that deer that they took a helicopter to get to.


----------



## suzfromWi (Jun 1, 2002)

This from another forum..Not my words....

The history of the Kilcher family is pretty interesting. Yule Kilcher came to the Homer area of Alaska on foot from Anchorage looking for a place to build his "homestead". While he may have been cash poor, he was richly skilled, which was a valuable resource in 1930's Alaska. He ended up as a noted Alaskan politician, serving in both the statehood movement and as an Alaska State Senator. He, like his son Otto, was known as a mechanical genius who could fix or build most anything. He built up both his homestead and personal fortune by being involved in a lot of businesses and endeavors that have tremendously grown in value with the commercial development of Alaska.

The show focuses on the continued struggles of the family on the homestead, yet each individual family member is a multimillionaire (on paper) based on their interest in the family lands and businesses. Otto owns several businesses in Homer including fabricating, marine and mechanical engineering firms. While he may play up his image as being a little "kookie" on the show, the man has a brilliant mind. He has also collected a lot of "toys" over the years, which you get to see him use in the show. His son Eivin has inherited much of his father's mechanical and intellectual talents, and primarily supports his family with his own excavation and land clearing business. Some of the shows have focused on Eve's large garden. She is a fixture at the Homer Farmer's Market where she sells most of what she produces from their farm.

I am not trying to say that they don't face hardships like they show in the episodes, only that they *choose* to face those challenges, even though they could sell everything and go live a pretty good life of luxury in a much warmer climate. I actually respect them a bit more for the fact that they continue to live that life, when they have much easier options available.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Our experience with reality shows (we don't watch this particular one) is that the stories are scripted and the drama created. I am not saying that many of the adventures and incidents did not happen just that they did not happen during filming. 

My husband has an intimate knowledge of the the gold fields (18 years) and the "reality" shows Gold Rush and Yukon Gold and the people in the show. The drama is created to keep it interesting. Nearly all the incidents that have been filmed have happened but not there and then. In fact many of the most interesting and spectacular things that have happened can never be re-created and in fact would be a little hard for the general public to believe. In general gold mining is hard, boring and monotonous work.

And most of the participants in the show are not the best examples - quite a few unpleasant personalities but then again people seem to tune in to see the nasties at work instead of the calm and steady people.


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

suzfromWi said:


> This from another forum..Not my words....
> 
> The history of the Kilcher family is pretty interesting. Yule Kilcher came to the Homer area of Alaska on foot from Anchorage looking for a place to build his "homestead". While he may have been cash poor, he was richly skilled, which was a valuable resource in 1930's Alaska. He ended up as a noted Alaskan politician, serving in both the statehood movement and as an Alaska State Senator. He, like his son Otto, was  known as a mechanical genius who could fix or build most anything. He built up both his homestead and personal fortune by being involved in a lot of businesses and endeavors that have tremendously grown in value with the commercial development of Alaska.
> 
> ...


Amen. They choose it and love it. More power to them


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I've been around here for a long time. It's interesting how lately we've had so many old threads - like this one - resurrected. Didn't happen much before the "great divide".


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The last time we watched "Alaska, the great frontier" my husband noticed a good-sized road in the background.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Last weeks show they showed how one of the kids brewed their own beer. Interesting.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Those shows are real jokes. The way they do things sometimes make you wonder how they survive. It's so totally scripted it's not funny. And people actually watch it.

Bob


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Why watch, when you can live it..........????



It's a lot more comfortable to watch.


----------



## Jake34 (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm just tired of Jane screaming before a commercial break.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

I've lived in Alaska. It's not the same as on TV.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

I wouldn't watch it to learn anything. Maybe great entertainment but really, they don't seem to know what they are doing. Did you see the women wrestling in the mud with the calves. And the time they painted the white cow. Totally insane in my opinion!


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

The two things that I wish they would change - tell Jane to stop screaming all the time and tell the boys to stop saying that they need the deer or bear meat or they won't make the winter - I watch a lot of these Alaska type shows to enjoy the scenery more than anything else - if I was worth a couple million I sure wouldn't be living like they are -


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Miss Kay said:


> I wouldn't watch it to learn anything. Maybe great entertainment but really, they don't seem to know what they are doing. Did you see the women wrestling in the mud with the calves. And the time they painted the white cow. Totally insane in my opinion!


But YOU watched it, and now you are repeating what YOU saw, insane or not, THAT is Precisely what shows like that want to happen.
People Talking about them, and WATCHING. You proved that you were watching the show the time they painted the cow, and rolled in the mud and poo trying to put a halter on that calf. LOL
Prove that they are doing something right, and it makes good talking points around the morning water cooler or coffee clutch gossip place. LOL 
*
Thats Entertainment Folks~! * 
They are not showing this on a PBS station or a Learning Channel. LOL


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> But YOU watched it, and now you are repeating what YOU saw, insane or not, THAT is Precisely what shows like that want to happen.
> People Talking about them, and WATCHING. You proved that you were watching the show the time they painted the cow, and rolled in the mud and poo trying to put a halter on that calf. LOL
> Prove that they are doing something right, and it makes good talking points around the morning water cooler or coffee clutch gossip place. LOL
> *
> ...


Yeah, but I QUIT watching when they painted that cow. I haven't tuned in since.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Fine but you still are talking about the show and 1.000's that are on this site alone, and now How many of THEM, now will say Maybe we should see what this TALK and show is all about. You are still doing what the show, and TV channel want you to do and that is TALK about the show, mention it on mass media outlets like this forum is. LOL You see they don't care if you continue to watch or not, but just by talking about on a forum based media how many More did YOU just bring to the show to watch and see what the talk is all about.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, I watch it because I love my husband and he watches it. I aggravate him sometimes by pointing out the obvious. He also watches wrestling but I don't have the heart to tell him it's not real!


----------



## tonasket (Oct 20, 2004)

I watch it. I love it. I enjoy the relationships they show most of all, and I love the Thanksgiving episodes. I don't care if it happened while they happened to be filming or it they make it up or if it happened a year ago and they are reenacting it. I enjoy that they don't use curse words very often and they give thanks for the animals they kill. It is a t.v. program and I take it as such. I like to get a good cup of coffee, my blanket and curl up in my recliner with my little weenie dog and thank God that I can turn up the heat and watch them in the snow.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Miss Kay - its good that you love your husband but boy - how in the world can he think that pro wrestling is for real - next time look at his eyes - maybe he is sleeping and really isn't watching it -


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually I was teasing Joe. He knows it's fake since I make fun of it every time he watches it. He says it is entertainment like anything else. Actually I think it takes him back to his childhood. It's about the only thing he ever did with his dad beside work. Every Saturday morning dad and all the boys would be piled up on the couch watching Memphis wrestling (Jerry Lawler, Bill Dunde, and that little blond headed boy I forgot his name).


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

Terri said:


> Yeah, but I QUIT watching when they painted that cow. I haven't tuned in since.


Hey y'all! I'm new here and I ran across this thread....thought I'd chime in. 


They dyed her for a very important reason. Maybe not the best idea but their hearts were in the right place. They were trying to protect her! Being so light caused her to stand out from the rest of the herd. And attract predators,especially bears!!! (Which would then make the entire herd vulnerable) When they did that,the intent was to just darken her up a bit. So she'd blend in. Not turn her orange! Poor thing. But seriously you should tune back in. You're missing out!

My husband and I thouroughly enjoy learning from this God fearing family. They are true homesteaders and very self sustaining. These are the people that will not be affected by the hell that is coming our way!! In fact,that is here...but will gradually worsen. These individuals know what being grateful is truly about. And they've filled theirselves with the knowledge of what it means to "live off the land". Which God designed as all we'd ever need!! Everything we need to survive was put here by a loving and merciful God.:angel: There are some people who are in for a very rude awakening when poop really does hit the fan. It's so sad how much more evil will flood this nation. Please people don't be too judgmental. We are what's wrong with society. (Most of us anyway :runforhills Theyre not the odd ones....they're living exactly how it was designed to be. Soak up all you can from these awesome people. Gosh how my husband and I would be so honored to meet them. I hope y'all know these are my views and I do not intend to offend anyone. I'm just a straight forward,bold and honest gal. I respect all opinions. I just might not agree.  Glad to be a part of a great topic. 
God bless,Glory


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

JoePa said:


> Miss Kay - its good that you love your husband but boy - how in the world can he think that pro wrestling is for real - next time look at his eyes - maybe he is sleeping and really isn't watching it -


Unless "they" have changed things since I was involved in the game back in the early seventies it requires a serious amount of training and practice. One needs to learn how to NOT injure or kill ones opponent while putting on a good show. Rest assured those boys in the ring could do great bodily harm to someone if they wanted to.


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Alaskan Bush People, on the other hand, is like watching a train wreck - you know you shouldn't look, but.... They are total phonies. Look them up and you'll find that they have a long history of scamming people, running out on their bills, and live like pigs, trashing whatever dwelling they are in.


There's a petition floating from town to town in the Southeast islands demanding the network either take the good name "Alaska" out of their title or..better yet, ditch that trash altogether. Probly won't work. They are truly white trash.

Sourdough, quit tellin' people to come up here!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

LonelyNorthwind said:


> There's a petition floating from town to town in the Southeast islands demanding the network either take the good name "Alaska" out of their title or..better yet, ditch that trash altogether. Probly won't work. They are truly white trash.
> 
> Sourdough, quit tellin' people to come up here!


Well they got caught lying about getting money form the oil. So many days of community service he has to do or the entire family I am not sure but they were found guilty. So now it is coming down to if Discovery even wants to keep the show on the air after that.


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

I agree. I cannot stand that show. My husband watches sometimes and I cannot keep my mouth shut!! They are a disgrace. Poor Alaska being represented like that has got to be just devastating. 
Don't yall worry,we down here in the "lower 48" aren't as oblivious as some in AK. think we are!!! We know the truth about the great state of ALASKA!!!! One of gods most beautiful creations!!!!!:angel::angel:


----------



## LonelyNorthwind (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks, Jasmine. I think the only idiots who think there's any reality there are the same dummies who show up here thinking they're going to "live off the land". fortunately they don't last long


----------



## GLORY-JASMINE (Dec 2, 2015)

LonelyNorthwind said:


> Thanks, Jasmine. I think the only idiots who think there's any reality there are the same dummies who show up here thinking they're going to "live off the land". fortunately they don't last long



You're welcome. And call me Glory. That's my name actually! My husband and I have always had a dream to move there and do exactly that. Live off the land. It is a huge deal! A Sacrifice. We do almost that here on our land in Sc. But we still have some amenities that are considered great privileges to people up there! People don't truly grasp what "the basics; only the necessities" really means! In all reality,we know that it would be a great challenge!!! But with now having severe injuries due to a recent accident,it would be almost impossible. And we've accepted it. Don't get me wrong,all things are possible through Christ!! But living that kind of a life is very hard. It takes not only guts and a tough individual,but a lot of inner and outer strength. We've got the inner! We are just not the same now physically. It's really a shame. We commend you guys that live that life!!! You are so darn strong! So if we only get to somewhat live our dream through others that are actually living it,and although through a tv program which might not always portray truth,then for that we are truly grateful!!! And trust me,we are people who thank the Lord daily for simple things so easily taken for granted,like water,sun,heat,gas,food,trees,a vehicle,our senses and limbs,clothes,a hot shower!!!! 

Yall be blessed and Merry Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## deodra (Aug 18, 2015)

GLORY-JASMINE said:


> You're welcome. And call me Glory. That's my name actually! My husband and I have always had a dream to move there and do exactly that. Live off the land. It is a huge deal! A Sacrifice. We do almost that here on our land in Sc. But we still have some amenities that are considered great privileges to people up there! People don't truly grasp what "the basics; only the necessities" really means! In all reality,we know that it would be a great challenge!!! But with now having severe injuries due to a recent accident,it would be almost impossible. And we've accepted it. Don't get me wrong,all things are possible through Christ!! But living that kind of a life is very hard. It takes not only guts and a tough individual,but a lot of inner and outer strength. We've got the inner! We are just not the same now physically. It's really a shame. We commend you guys that live that life!!! You are so darn strong! So if we only get to somewhat live our dream through others that are actually living it,and although through a tv program which might not always portray truth,then for that we are truly grateful!!! And trust me,we are people who thank the Lord daily for simple things so easily taken for granted,like water,sun,heat,gas,food,trees,a vehicle,our senses and limbs,clothes,a hot shower!!!!
> 
> Yall be blessed and Merry Christmas!!!!!!


Excellent post, Glory. Very little around us truly portrays the complete truth. That said, we can all, usually, find something to enjoy in about anything...event in a TV show. I enjoy it even though I know it is very scripted. They're living my dream and I'm happy to watch-- even knowing that a lot of the stuff is acted out, fake, edited out of context, etc. I'm okay with that. Merry CHRISTmas to you as well!


----------

